# a warhammer/warhammer 40k crossover



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

heres my attempt at an ork ship crashing on the warhammer world, i know that spelling is gonna be epic fail as i lack word and firefox was my spell check. i also dont know much bout anything im writing about so i expect epic fail in the fluff department too . hope you enjoy.

Even though it was the middle of the day the small office of general gavion was dark as if it was in contrast to the thoughts running through his mind. Just under a week ago their local soothsayer had predicted the coming of an old enemy that had grown stronger. Then last night to the north of the imperial fort an explosion rocked the earth, night turned to day as the hardened veteran watched while flames licked the sky. Then as suddenly as it started it ended leaving no traces of what the soldiers had just witnessed. As the sun announced the morning the Gavion sent out ten scouts on horses to investigate, 6 hours later they hadn't returned and there was now townsfolk streaming into the fort seeking refuge. Questioning the townsfolk brought no comfort, the few that would speak spoke of the greenskins, yet the description was wrong, the foe was to tall, their amour different and they carried powerful magic.

Sighing Gavion stood up and left his office ordering his servant to round up his officers and send them to the front gate. Strolling through the fort Gavion rounded the final corner to the gate and was pleased to see that even in these dark times his officers were still efficient at following orders. “all right men, we have an unknown enemy force moving towards the fort, we can only assume their intentions is to seize it from the empire for their own sick twisted uses. But as men of the empire we can not, will not allow it to happen, today there shall be no retreat, hundreds of attacks have been launched against these walls and its never fallen, today shall be no different.” roared Gavion as he marched towards his officers. snapping to attention the men turned and watched their commander as he marched towards them.

“captain barker, take your riflemen, spread out over the walls centering the most of your men on the north side. Captain fream, you are to split your knights into two groups, one takes to the walls to defend the riflemen once the enemy scales the wall, the other half will guard the gate and patrol the interior for groups of enemy troops the make it inside undetected. Captain wormen, get your riders prepared, on my order the gates will be opened and you will lead a charge on their flanks. Good luck men, dismissed” ordered Gavion. Saluting the officers all shouted “yes sir” before turning towards the barracks to round up their troops.

-	-	-

Roaring Glamourg slammed his chain axe into the hummies skull splitting it open sending blood splattering all around, revving the engine of his axe the hummies screams were cut short as his brain matter was showered over the buildings. Raising his salvaged bolter he fired it into a group of small hummies, their bodies collapsing, gaping holes covered their body as their blood flowed freely on to the street and their organs slid out of their bodies. Glancing around Glamourg could see his fellow orks cutting down the hummies with ease, the streets flowed red blood while littered with corpses. Something was wrong here, the hummies could fight better then this, they should of lost some orks yet not one layed dead.

Shrugging off the thoughts he turned as another hummie ran at him, dropping the now empty bolter he grabbed the hummies head and lifted him off the ground. As the hummie squirmed and cursed him glamourg crushed its skull, letting go off the lifeless corpse he turned and looked around. All the hummies were either now dead or fleeing south towards the giant space marine chapel. “oi you boyz, deres som mor hummies down there” Glamourg roared as he started lumbering off. Slowly the rest off the boys walked after him glamourg was thinking again, maybe crashing on this weird place wouldn't be so bad after all.

-	-	-

it had been 2 hours since the last townsfolk had passed through from the north before the first ork was sighted. Staring at the orks Gavion felt the pit of worrying in his stomach disappear, the enemy force was only 40 men strong, the knights outnumbered them 3 to one, and thats before the riflemen had fired their volleys towards the foe. “well men, this is the foe we have been waiting for, they are a small force yet we shall treat them as if they were a cornered snake, when they get in range, captain barker and his riflemen shall open fire before we unleash the knights upon them” ordered Gavion as he paced the wall his sword drawn gleaming in the dying sun.

As they watched the hated greenskins started their run towards the fort, when they were within 100 meters off the wall Gavion gave the order to fire. The first row of riflemen shouldered their rifles took aim and fired. As Gavion watched not an ork dropped to the massed fire and they were now 75 meters away. Gavion felt his gut start to knot as he ordered the second volley to fire, the first rank of riflemen knelt as the second line shouldered their rifle before firing again.

-	-	-

Glamourg felt the excitement of battle start to overtake his senses even as the hummies opened fire on them for a second time. To his left a low boy fell screaming as blood poured out of his eye where the rock had hit him, suddenly the screaming stopped as his skull was trampled into the ground by his fellow boyz so eager to kill they were heedless off their fallen comrade. Seeing the wooden gates in range off their rokkit launchers glamourg yelled to his tank busters squad “Take out dat gate” seconds latter the gate was rocked with explosions, splinters off wood was hurled across the ground felling another two more boyz where a splinter had hit a weak point in their amour and penetrated.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well done!

While you don't claim to be much of a writer this is decent stuff, and I'd look forward to seeing more if you have any plans for it.


----------

